# Diamondhead or York Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a no brainer for me.









Temperatures at York Thu - Sun = 25/8, 19/15, 27/18, 34/25.

Temperatures at Diamondhead Thu - Sun = 57/25, 53/38, 56/37, 60/42. And Sunny.

Y'all enjoy that snow and ice up there.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sitting in Diamondhead right now. It is 75 degrees and sunny.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Tom-
Who will be at DH this year from our group? Send names by email if you wish.
Alex


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*It's a no brainer for me too!*

*Let's see a week of steaming or two days?* 
*But we won't be there until Tuesday afternoon. I have to go to a city council meeting on Monday night.*


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

For me it's the people not the weather. 
I met Jeff Young and Peter Foley at a pub in Niagara On The Lake today to give them my locos to transport for me. They leave at 0 dark 30 tomorrow while I fly in Wednesday. Keep some sun and warmth around till then please Tom 1. 
I hope all the folks convening in York, PA have as great a time as we will in MS and we all enjoy better than expected steaming! 
See you Wednesday, 
Tom 3


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 
What have you done now! A couple of years in South Carolina and already they are hauling you before the council or are you going into poly ticks? 
Is it going to be a general courts martial or just an article 15.hahahahhah! 
Noel in the frozen state of Maryland where taxes are high and expectations low.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

"No brainier"
Given that both events are inside......the weather is a non factor

Tom 3- hopefully we can steam together on President Day at Steamtown/Trolley City.

Col. Noel- looking forward to seeing you again.


Great to have a steam event in either location this coming weekend: the first for 2009!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

No brainer for me as well- 2 1/2 hour drive, 3 tracks, little wait for track time, miss 1 day of work, hundreds of tables with items from lathes to tiny steam fittings, and never an issue with the hotel there (including hot water LOL).


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

C, 
Yes, Jane and I hope to be in Scranton in February. It will be great to see you, Ryan and our east coast friends there. 
D, 
Attitudes about the DH "Resort" persist but I have never had a problem in 10 years. Just lucky? 
Looking forward to another great time in Mississippi, 
T3 
ps. Tom Myers and Tom Toth were the original Steam Toms 1 & 2 who share not only a hobby but the same birthday as well. They resisted me being named Steam Tom 3 since I was not born appropriately but a couple of years ago relented so I am now Steam Tom 3. Thanks Toms 1 & 2!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Was practicing running my DJB steamer all day today , I got a good cycle going with water & Welsh Coal, had it running 2.5 hours once so I can run it properly at DH, very excited to be going and wish I can come earlier!!! 

See you there


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Andrew, now you have to practice the 30 minute drill ( for the 30 minute time slot)


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone will be pleasantly surprised when they see DH this year.  It is considerably better than it was last year.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

That means it must be way better then it was in 07 ??


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 01/10/2009 9:03 PM
Ok Andrew, now you have to practice the 30 minute drill ( for the 30 minute time slot)


Andrew, the key to getting ready for a 30 minute time slot is to have your welsh coal burning at the when the time slot starts.

I plan to arrive at Diamondhead some time Tuesday (will be traveling on Mississippi time).

Friday at my house was spend breaking up coal and charcoal to be sure to have plenty at Diamondhead.

If someone from Canada is bringing down some Steam Whistle beer, I will swap a breakfeast at the Dairy Queen for a bottle.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't even believe I'm missing DH!!!!!!!!









Charles, one thing that you have to realize. While it may be warm and cozy inside you still have to drive your car outside. Us Texans hardly know what that frozen stuff is let alone having to drive in it. But the main thing..............have a great time.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve- Sorry to hear from you in that DH 09 is out of the question. Hope you are doing well. As to driving in the winter weather; there was one trip home from President day weekend with 8" on the highway(closed but...) and continued until there was over 32" on the ground. Well, this transplanted Texan made it home despite the closed highways in a minivan- took twice as long. One advantage of traveling with the van fully packed is the additional weight adding to traction. Driving in the winter is no different than any other time of the year (heater works, good tires, full tank along with other emergency/tools necessary + AAA card) once one has the experience/knowledge of weather and handling thereof.

Seems as if the DH 09 attendees will get a taste of the NE Cabin Fever temps as the Arctic Express will be on track all the way to Florida: we all are fortunate for indoor events this time of the year. 


Hopefully, the MLS steam community will be given good coverage of both the events.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Karen and I are taking off in about fifteen hours. We'll be driving to the Commuter Lot in West Barnstable, taking the 0600 bus to South Station. 0915 Acella to Penn Station, where we board the Cresent, getting in Slidell on Tues evening.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Charles, hope you and your family are doing well too. Funny thing, about a month ago we had about 1/32 of an inch of snow here in the Houston area. You would have thought that it was a major snow storm or something.







But hey, as you know....................it does not take much to fire us Texans up.







The main thing is rather you are going to DH or Cabin Fever, be safe and realize that I am jealous of you all because I can't be there.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just think Steve. We wont have to wait for our 30 minute steam time. We will have at least 4 hours without have to wai for anyone, Hah. Dont have to drive five hours to get there either.
Okay I know it is not the same. Maybe next year.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 01/12/2009 6:12 PM
Just think Steve. We wont have to wait for our 30 minute steam time. We will have at least 4 hours without have to wai for anyone, Hah. Dont have to drive five hours to get there either.
Okay I know it is not the same. Maybe next year. 




I'm just going because 'they' tell me I have to. Lets see....is it the scenery? Hmm, the Hotel? Yikes. The long drive on crowded I10? Do I go to run trains? Nope I can do that here. So why do we go? To meet all these eccentric people that love steam. And to see all the wonderful steam driven contraptions that show up and of course the beautiful steam models that we will never own or afford. And.......maybe to run a train or two. And of course all that good food and those King cakes and coffee every morning. What I like best.......they don't care if I bring my dogs.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a pet show too?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes..................it's hard to explain the Diamondhead experience. I have been 5 or 6 times and only took engines to run once. I like to just sit back and take it all in. Lot's of characters there for sure. It's one week where it does not matter what your Religion or politics are, who cares.................your there to talk and enjoy steam. Kind of like getting away from the real world for a few days. Thanks for making it happen Jerry. There won't be a minute that goes by over the next few days that I won't be wishing that I were there.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 01/12/2009 7:19 PM
Is there a pet show too?


LOL







Jeff. There should be with all the animals that show up. Maybe that is something that Jerry could add for the future. I usually take mine out by the pool and just sit and watch the parade.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 01/11/2009 7:34 PM
Hey Charles, hope you and your family are doing well too. Funny thing, about a month ago we had about 1/32 of an inch of snow here in the Houston area. You would have thought that it was a major snow storm or something.







But hey, as you know....................it does not take much to fire us Texans up.







The main thing is rather you are going to DH or Cabin Fever, be safe and realize that I am jealous of you all because I can't be there. 


Steve,

We will be wishing you were there. Maybe we could not only talk about steam, but also about mules.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
We will be wishing you were there. Maybe we could not only talk about steam, but also about mules.


Now Dave, you know that Dixie and I have patched things up.


----------

